# Gutting a double DIN headunit



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

Many years ago I thought it would be worth trying to install a motherboard in a double DIN headunit to use its case and power supply for easier installation but had no time for it. Then tablets and other new tech came out that seemed to make my plan moot but no great CarPC solution ever developed in the market.

I’m curious if anyone here has gotten a PC running inside a double DIN unit or even attempted to and failed so I know whether I should abandon the idea.


----------



## lithium (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm sure you could grab a screen and something like an Intel NUC and make it work.. 

I did the android tablet thing back in the day. It was fun.


----------



## Dwarteacher (Oct 17, 2020)

check this out, was thinking of doing the same in my car


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

I did the raspberry pi thing. Easy, low cost, and effective.


----------



## Catalyx (Oct 13, 2011)

That video is nice and helpful but I wouldn’t install an amp in the unit, leaving more space for gear like multichannel pro audio interfaces. The point is to get a more powerful PC running Windows or some other full operating system to use desktop software.


----------



## crackinhedz (May 5, 2013)

E3iO makes great CarPC's 






E3iO Computers | CarPC | Custom Computers | Desktop PC | Carputer | Gaming PC


E3IO focuses on custom computers. PC Builder specialists in CarPC for the automotive market, Double DIN carputer for commercial and personal vehicles, high performance Gaming and Dektop PC, Home Theater PC and Workstations




e3io.com





I was using one for a while a few years back. Can be quite pricey, but was best way for PC in a car. Steering wheel control worked great, super clean signal via Optical output. Played most every file I threw at it. 

Worked great for a couple years, but eventually the car environment and weather took its toll. Started getting freeze ups, sata cable getting loose, compatibility issues after windows updates etc. Became too much hassle. Was a super fun novelty in the beginning. As much as I liked tinkering with software, VST's etc I realized I just wanted to play music in the car without hassle. So ended up switching to an Joying android unit with Optical. Will never go back to a CarPC. Just my $.02


----------



## khlae (Dec 31, 2016)

Cars can get very hot, past the design temperature ratings of commodity home computer parts, and that can lead to premature failure of parts.

A head unit will usually have one circuit board that contains the power regulation part plus all the bits you don't want, so just keeping that section is not guaranteed to be easy, nor is it guaranteed to give you a useful output voltage your carpc wants.


----------



## CrimsonCountry (Mar 11, 2012)

I've been running an older E3IO Win 10 CarPC for a few years now with zero issues. My install is entirely "OEM" with everything being hidden, turn-key and all steering wheel controls working. I will say I've avoided the notorius Windows update hassles by keeping it offline most of the time. I use my phone for all streaming stuff anyway. CarPC is all local file playback.

The previous comments are 100% correct, it is an unnecessary novelty but fun just knowing you've got a working PC as a head unit...assuming it does work well. Lol. We're already in 1% niche being on this site and ripping out factory systems and the CarPC crowd is much, much smaller.

I've used mine directly with a touchscreen in the dash and now as a headless server for my Roon setup and it's been great both ways. The headless setup let's me use my phone, or even an android HU, as the controller.

With the advent of the reliable android units like Joying, and them finally putting digital outs in recen years, it's so much easier/cheaper to go that route for most people. My CarPC was free so no loss on my end either way.


----------

